# BUYERS BEWARE OF BLUEGRASS DISCOUNT



## hwghntr (Jul 29, 2010)

If you do a google search (shopping) on some the mid - high range air rifles and sort by price you may see a Bluegrass Discount come up that offers these guns at prices FAR below what most all reputable dealers are asking.

I made the mistake of placing an order with them on 7/18.
Since then it has been a nightmare.
They would not input any shipping information in the order after repeated calls.
They promised to refund my original order and place a new one and have it fed ex'd to me.
This too fell through.
Repeated calls to them will get you nothing but promises and no goods.

Bottom line - I am out $600.00 and Bluegrass Discount is no longer taking calls and I have no new rifle !

STAY AWAY FROM THEM


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

First of all, I hope you have learned your lesson not to buy anything from unknown places. As far as I could tell, there is not a single accreditation on their site that states this place is legit.
Second, since you have a phone number, web-site, e-mail, and physical address of that place, I suggest you start a lawsuit but let them know you are doing that unless this issue is immediately resolved. Keep all the phone and e-mail records as well as the proof of payment ready. After all, if they took your money and provided no service, it is THEFT. If it was $6 or $16 bucks, screw them, but for my hard-earned $600, I'd bust my a** to get it back...


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Won't your credit card company go to bat for you on this? Most have consumer protection divisions.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

I thought about that, too; he needs to file an official complaint with that credit card.


----------



## jason1989 (Aug 7, 2010)

I dont think there is a thing wron with bluegrass discount, i bought a counter sniper scope, and i received 6 days after i ordered and i paid almost 400 for it, and i bought a beeman r7 and received it in 5 days, and i paid almost 400 for that and after all my experience with blugrass discount i would deff buy again.


----------

